# terminolgy help



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

i want to buy the tool for making DCC cables but i dont know what it is called or what ends and wire i need plz help


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Tool at Homedepot:
Ideal telemaster telephone tool kit









Ends are:HERE
They are RJ12 6p6c Not the normal 4 pin or 6p4c plugs

Wire is a flat silver/ white/ Black 6 conductor wire.
6P6C Wire: HERE


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks wasnt expecting them all to be around 30 bucks but now i know what i need!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Lowe's, Home depot


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I have had a lot of luck with wiring, jacks, and wiring tools at monoprice.com. Prices are VERY reasonable and shipping is quick just remember that they have a lot of stuff and you just need to search. I was able to get wire, jacks, cable ends and the connecting tool from them.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok so i went to menards and they had all the stuff i need to make a cable! but i have 1 last question and didnt feel like starting a new thread! when i make the ends do i line up the colors like you do in a 4 wire cable or do you have to reverse some?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

One side will be with a flat ribbon cable:
white, black, red, green, yellow, blue
and the other is the opposite: 
blue, yellow, green, red, black, white.

Or with Cat 3 cable:
White/Green, Green, White/Orange, Orange, White/Blue, Blue
and the opposite on other end:
Blue, White/Blue, Orange, Orange/White, Green, White/Green


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yep, make it just like a typical phone cable.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

k thx


----------

